

FOXACID Operations Manual - ayrx
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/10/foxacid_operati.html

======
ayrx
Here are Glenn Greenwald's thoughts on the matter.

[https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/522367722827841536](https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/522367722827841536)

